# Looking for a kayak Southside have surf combos for trade



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a Penn battalion 12ft with diawa sl30sh and a 10ft spinning tsunami 5 star rod with with a Penn conflict 4000 with carbon fiber for trade.both today are brand new used less then 5 casts.the reels are used and work great.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Penn rod/slosh30 casting combo $150


----------

